# infos about english school



## charlotelalo (Mar 18, 2014)

Hello, we are about to move in Puerto Vallarta and I look for infos about school. Our son is 11 and I saw American school and British American School. I would like some infos about these schools, what s the difference between both ect.. If anybody have kids going it will be helpful....thanks:thumb:
Thanking you in advance,
Charlote


----------



## tequierobaja (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm not familiar with this one, but there aren't many that are "English" schools. Most are bilingual at best. The bilingual options do half of the day in Spanish and half in English. I'd highly recommend considering that approach.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

It all depends on what your budget is. If you can afford the American School or the British school then go for it. I don't have $30,000 pesos a month available. My kids go to a local private bilingual school that is accredited and is 2/3 the cost. I would also recommend looking into those.


----------



## Helloitsme (Dec 31, 2013)

I don't think there are English schools. I used to go to a so called British school in Mexico but it was a bilingual school. Just put your kid in private school or private bilingual school for him to get to learn Spanish and what not then put him in a public school that's what I did. I also moved to Mexico at a young age.

Best of luck


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Well if they live in Spain he may speak Spanish already, .....


----------

